# Tuf 4



## Andrew Green (May 22, 2006)

This one sounds interesting, the plan is 16 fighters who have fought in the UFC, but never reached the top, I'm guessing guys with 1 or 2 fights that lost and didn't get signed for anymore?  Middleweights and welterweights.

Instead of coaches they are looking at having "advisors", names like Couture and St. Pierre are on that list.

Anyone heard anything more?  Any opinions on this new approach?


----------



## Marvin (May 22, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> This one sounds interesting, the plan is 16 fighters who have fought in the UFC, but never reached the top, I'm guessing guys with 1 or 2 fights that lost and didn't get signed for anymore? Middleweights and welterweights.
> 
> Instead of coaches they are looking at having "advisors", names like Couture and St. Pierre are on that list.
> 
> Anyone heard anything more? Any opinions on this new approach?


I think they are having coaches as well. A friend of mine from te east coasts Muay thai coach is going to be on TUF 4


----------



## Andrew Green (May 22, 2006)

Well, something is up...  



> Instead of coaches for the two teams, prominent UFC personalities will serve as advisors and counsels for the 16 fighters. They include Randy Couture, Georges St. Pierre and Mark Delagrati.



From the article here


----------



## Marvin (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, Mark D. is who I was talking about.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 22, 2006)

well there we go 

Guess he's not so much a coach as a advisor?

Which probably just means coach with a different business card...


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 22, 2006)

Bah, just "Fear Factor" without the bugs...

toss a few snakes in the octogan to make it interesting at least

More scorpions, less immature emotional drama


----------

